# Body Dysmorphic Disorder or BDD



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I just learned about something called BDD or Body Dysmorphic Disorder



> Body dysmorphic disorder (BDD, also known as body dysmorphia, dysmorphic syndrome; originally dysmorphophobia) is a chronic mental illness, a somatoform disorder, wherein the afflicted individual is concerned with body image, manifested as excessive concern about and preoccupation with a perceived defect of their physical appearance. An individual with BDD has perpetual negative thoughts about their appearance; in the majority of cases, an individual suffering from BDD is obsessed with a minor or imagined flaw. Afflicted individuals think they have a defect in either one or several features of their body, which causes psychological and clinically significant distress or impairs occupational or social functioning. BDD often co-occurs with depression, anxiety, social withdrawal, and social isolation. This contrasts to Pathodysmorphia a term recently coined to describe a fear/aversion towards how the body feels (as opposed to a concern for how the body looks/is perceived).


For a one-hour video documentary, you can watch something from the BBC






Your thought on this?

When I first heard of this, I thought of Micheal Jackson ...


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> I just learned about something called BDD or
> 
> Your thought on this?
> 
> When I first heard of this, I thought of Micheal Jackson ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAH :rofl::rofl: give them a pill...where is big pharm!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Visual image or perceived visual image is so pushed by the media and advertising that these people may think obsession is the norm. Polished people make me nervous.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Is it really surprising that people have this? The messages that the media puts out that we all should look a certain way is always in our faces. Sadly, most of what they use in advertising, etc is false and unattainable in our daily lives.

http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/video-woman-transformed-photoshop-article-1.1501836

http://thehotzoneusa.com/entertainment-news/your-favorite-stars-without-makeup/


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

I actually suffered with this for years, partly from being a dancer (ballet) and partly from media/peers. I literally saw myself as twice the size I was in the mirror compared with reality. Never had therapy but worked on it myself, now I very rarely have issues with it but it sneaks up every once in a while. Mainly saw issues right after I had our son with how different my body was post birth compared to pre baby. Had to have a come to Jesus meeting with myself about reality versus my perception.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I think there is a mental or emotional diagnosis for everything under the sun. Yes the media pushed perfection on people, but most of society pushes the "nothing is ever your fault" agenda. I personally have Misanthropical Rage Disorder and yet I keep myself from killing people who deserve it every single day without medication or therapy.


----------



## SmokeyNJ (Jun 12, 2013)

Its easily cured by: High auditory volume expression of instruction to the patient to 'close the coitus in the direction of elevation' AKA- STFU!!! followed by repeated acute rapid impacts of my pedal appendage to the buttocks of the patient.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I have recently been diagnosed with DBFS a very disabling disease that could have been avoided if I had only known. This is why I am letting you all know how bad this is so you can pass this on to your friends to help them not go through the same horrible disfiguring disease that I now have.

DBFS started with a slight numbness in my left index finger. It then started to feel like someone was shoving a bamboo shoot up my finger nail. Since this didn’t go away I finally went to my Doctor and he referred me to a Neurologist and after extensive blood tests discovered that I had DBFS. 

I have discussed this with my lawyer and we are starting a class action law suit against Miller Brewing Company as the Neurologist tests confirmed they were directly responsible for my DBFS. Apparently DBFS was first discovered in 1960 one year after the invention of the pop top can! DBFS stands for Dysfunctional Beer Finger Syndrome and I developed this from many years of opening Miller Light cans with my left index finger. 

For the last two years I have been unable to pick my nose with my left hand (UPNLH) and have been forced to open beers with keys, knifes, and any thin device that will fit under the pop top causing very many Unmanly Embarrassing Moments (UEM). 

I had to switch to bottles with the screw top cap and have now developed Carpal Tunnel Syndrome (CTS) in my Right Hand (CTSRH). So I switched over to Keg Beer and then Injured my Back (KBIB)

Please stop drinking beer so you don’t have to suffer the same disabling diseases that I am struggling with today. 

I am fortunate that Pfizer has drugs to help alleviate all of the pain I have been suffering from DBFS, UPNLH, UEM, CTSRH, and KBIB. The only side effects I have experienced from the medication is liver disease, diarrhea, hair loss, swollen testicles, increased breast size, erectile dysfunction, ingrown toe nails, excessive bugger build up, strong desire to be a politician, apatite increase, I kick my dog more often, and my skin has turned purple.
Please pass this one so Others Will Not Have To Suffer! (OWNHTS)


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Found an interesting video after I posted the original story on here ...

I feel that it has a direct link back to the original story about how a "perfect body" is created in a studio and then with a little bit of time with a computer, it is made to be even better.


----------

